# Intel DX48BT2 Motherboard video card compatibility



## Rokingroger (Aug 27, 2007)

I just bought this board. I haven't gotten it yet. It has all the features that I want except for the fact that it's cross-fire ready. Not being an ATI fan really, I was wondering would a nVidia GeForce 9800 GT 1GB DDR3 PCI-E Dual DVI HDTV card be compatible with this board or should I go with an ATI card? If so, which one should I choose? I'm not looking for crossfire or SLI configurations, just a single high quality video card. Not being too familiar with the ATI cards out there now, what would you guys suggest?
Thanks, I always know I can look to the computer gurus here for the right choice or direction.ray:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

You shouldnt have a problem with running a nvidia video card. You 
wont be able to run 2 of them, just one.


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

Any PCI-E Graphics card will work on that MOBO. I'm also not a big ATI fan but, for gaming, they have the corner on the market for now.
Pay close attention the the Power demands of any new card you select and be certain your PSU will support it.


----------



## Rokingroger (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks manic & oldjoe for your quick responses. I figured I could use the nVidia solution but oldjoe...you have a point...ATI has cornered the market right now...guess I'll see what's out there that's not going to put me into cash arrest! 
Thanks again.


----------

